# Halfmoon thread



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello! I would like to start a thread specifically for our little friends, the halfmoon bettas. I feel like I don't see enough of them on this site, and I would love to see yours! It doesn't matter where you got them, whether it is a breeder, online (aquabid.com) or a petstore, like Petco. I will post a few pics of my halfmoon betta fish, Butterfly. I got him from Petco. Thanks!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's the only HM I have... he was going to MrVampire with a sibling sis, but she didn't make it through my recent move (big heater fiasco).. He's still a juvenile, growing in to his HM finnage  He's going to be a pet for my little bro.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

That is so sweet! He is very pretty. I love the colors, and his fins are very interesting.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never had a HM. Although I do have an HM Plakat.  I love them, though. Beautiful.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Butterfly is my second halfmoon. I had one I named Ink about a year ago, a real sweet turquoise petco rescue, but he didn't make it. Ich can do terrible things. I think Halfmoons and crowntails are my favorites.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Come on guys and girls, don't be shy! Hehe. I know there are more halfmoons... there has to be more than 2! Hehe. Please?


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

How many is too many?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here's my only HM from Martinismommy...I also own his DT brother...I spawned him to a HMPK female...originally he was sold to me as a female but then I discovered the error:

When he got here:


Now:


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

this is eclipse. the last pic is the first day we got him.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! Chard56, I swear I saw that first guy on Aquabid! Hehe. They're lovely, especially the second one. Mr.Vampire181, I absolutely love the purple in that little guys fins! He's very cute. Hehe, that is no female.  Wolfdreamer, that fish is stunning! He's got the whole pretty blue and purple rainbow thing going on! And I use that filter myself, is that the 1.5 gallon tetra tank?


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

yes it is a 1.5 working on getting a bigger one but he seems to like it,but still would like to get bigger tanks for all my bettas. I have 2 1.5 tanks and 2 2.5 for my males.They are all active and make bubble nest.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awesome! My halfmoon is in the same 1.5 gallon tank!  I had to take the filter out because his fins were so big, the current, as slight as it was, was giving him a very hard time. Mine is happy too, he's building a very large bubblenest right now.  And don't we all want bigger tanks? Hehe. I do, but I don't have the money or room. But 2/3 bettas are building bubble nests and the other guy has a filter, so I must be doing something right! Hehe.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are 2 of my Best in Show HM multi's...They are brothers from the same spawn...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness! They are stunning! The red and blue one is breaking my heart! He is sooooooooo pretty! And the green one is so beautiful, I love his enormous top fin. I can't believe these guys are brothers.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is one of mine, sorry for the blurry pic, I will have a better one later.


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

I love HM everyones bettas are so pretty. I like them all.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> Here are 2 of my Best in Show HM multi's...They are brothers from the same spawn...


 They're stunning!!:notworthy::thumbsup: I can see why they won best in show.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

my salmon;









my edward; royal blue nearly rosetail


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Lilchiwolf, oh my goodness, he looks so cute and sweet! Hehe, he's pretty. Neelie, those bettas are so pretty! I especially like the royal blue one.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I just started breeding Halfmoons last spring, I have 6th generation Crowntails that I'm proud of but I LLLOOOOOVE my Halfmoons. Here's a few pictures of some brothers.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW! I love the all! Really love the first and last one the most!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

What pretty bettas! The 1st one reminds me of a pretty blue sky and clouds.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Is that really all of the HMs? So sad, they are my favorites.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is a young hm pretending to be a ufo. :lol: He can't decide if he wants to be a butterfly, bicolor or marble. 












Here is a blue marble that is still halfmoon at about 1 year of age.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

pretty!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

They're lovely!  Very pretty, especially love the marbled blue one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Gorgeous fish!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Mmhmm.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Here's the only HM I have... he was going to MrVampire with a sibling sis, but she didn't make it through my recent move (big heater fiasco).. He's still a juvenile, growing in to his HM finnage  He's going to be a pet for my little bro.


Would you post some more photos of this betta, he is stunning, is he a green dragon/black lace hm or what? Really beautiful


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> They're lovely!  Very pretty, especially love the marbled blue one.


Thanks! He actually placed at show when I shwed my bettas for the first time. 

Here are some pictures of his brother from about 8 weeks old to now. 
This is the same fish. He changed quite a bit. :lol:




















Here is another.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

so he went from blue to butterfly to marble to blue again!? WOW!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@wolfdreamer: your hm is just amazing! I want to buy a marble hm AS small or just a LITTLE bigger than yours so i can see its fins grow to their full extent, but i dont have a petco or petsmart anywhere here so i would have to buy online or just wait til i move to somewhere with a store that sells HM's


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Watching Marble HM's color morph is amazing. Then just when you think they are done, they change some more. Solid Green or Blue a couple months ago here are a few of my color changers:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Chard56 said:


> I just started breeding Halfmoons last spring, I have 6th generation Crowntails that I'm proud of but I LLLOOOOOVE my Halfmoons. Here's a few pictures of some brothers.


woah! chard your second male hm is absolutely stunning! I really like the second one with the red.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOOOOOOOVE those pics! Wow. Yeah, watching marbles change color is awesome. It's like a whole new fish one week to the next.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

These bettas are amazing! Do you have to order them off the internet, or do they sell these pretties at Petco/Petsmart?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I only happen to have a female, but here's Hattie, my blue copper girl, before and after she settled in a bit more.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, she's very pretty!!!  She settled in well, brightened up alot.  Very cute.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you  She's very spunky.


----------



## Adika (Jan 28, 2011)

*How to recognise the quality of HM?*


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Your welcome! She is very pretty. 
And an ideal HM would have a full 180 degree spread on their large main fin. Sorry, forgot the name! Hehe. The only place I can find HM near me is Petco, but they classify them as a 170-180 degree spread. True show HM are 180 degrees.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I have tons of halfmoons so im obviously not gonna post all of them, but here are some of my favs 

Unforunately the last two are deceased


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG! Your first one looks like the Phantom from the Phantom of the opera. Your last one so looks like my new orange betta who I think is becoming a HM!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahah ya the last hm is a "jumbo" hm which is really rare. The breede. Had maybe 3-4 of them and they sold and got bid on within minutes. Super hard to find. I have never seen a hm as big as him , I miss him


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@AL4L: My favorite one is the red dragon! Its fantastic how dragons get their scaling.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness, those are some of the most beautiful bettas I have ever seen!!! The first one's face is adorable, the second one has stunning colors, and the third one is pretty and it has huge eyes. The 4th one is my FAV, it is amazing. I loooooove it's tail. And the last one has an enourmous tail!!! Lovely.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank You  I miss my last two


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

One of my halfmoons


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow. That white-masked betta may be one of the most beautiful bettas I've ever seen.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you! I will post a pic of what he looked like when I got him tomorrow (I'm on my phone can't now). His transition is insane.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow Duncan, he's so cute!!! Love his light red with the vibrant blue...


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is Mango. 1st pic is without flash, 2nd is with flash. He runs to the heater when he feels threatened (by my camera). Silly boy.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

OOOOOOH! He's stunning! What enourmous fins!!! Really beautiful, where did you get him? I love the secret hints of blue.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ughh! i want a halfmoon lol. Im hoping to get a white marble hm


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> OOOOOOH! He's stunning! What enourmous fins!!! Really beautiful, where did you get him? I love the secret hints of blue.


Thanks! He amazes me every day. I got him from a neighbor who was moving away. I didn't find out for sure, but I think they might have gotten him at Petco or Petsmart or something.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing! He's stunning.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I saw this HM on aquabid, and I'm wishing I was a gazillionaire so I could buy any betta that struck my fancy. I love this guy, I'd do anything to get him!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Beautiful fishies!! I LOVE HMs!!
I found these articles a while back which pretty much answered all my questions aboout HM standards...
IBC Standards: http://www.fish-keeper.net/worldofbettas/index.php?showtopic=948
Halmoon fin info: http://www.fish-keeper.net/worldofbettas/index.php?showtopic=306


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, those are cool articles!  Just read them, they are very informative... but kinda confusing?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I only have one HM at the moment. Caligula:


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

so pretty!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I love Caligula!!! He's so very pretty, I love the one pic that shows a little blue grey on his fins!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a single Halfmoon or Delta, I'm not sure yet cause he's still young and looking at his baby picture's his fin's have expanded a bit.

I was soo happy when I found him, I finally have a HM/DeT!

Here's Tex:
Before:
View attachment 23794


In between:
View attachment 23795


Now:
View attachment 23796


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, that is definitely worthy of the name HM. He's really grown and colored up! Very beautiful. Stunning, good job!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

He looks like his caudal fin will go 180 degrees. What a beautiful Halfmoon! More closeups of him are in order.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes yes yes! More more more pics!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Ummm I could get some, but I'm no Betta photo expert. An I dunno how it would look, I found a small split/tear in his tail the other day.

Thank u all for the nice compliments' on him!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Tear, shmear.  He'd be beautiful no matter what! Pics, pleeeeeease? Pretty please with a betta on top?


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Heheheh! K wait a sec, I need to set up his flaring mirror....


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Muuahahahaha! Cool. A flaring mirror. Fancy.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Yea it's the "Zoo Med Flaring mirror".

*Sigh* well sadly he's not in the flaring\photo mood today, but I do have older pictures'.

View attachment 23805


View attachment 23806


"Oops!" Need's practicing with swimming with such large fin's
View attachment 23807


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow these are some stunning fish! I can't wait until my new hm(?)'s mangy fins are healed!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sure he's still stunning Lola!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Beautiful fish everyone!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, the first pic shows that he has an almost perfect 180 degree caudal spread! He's very pretty.


----------

